

Now that Mozilla no longer updates Thunderbird, which email client should I use? - graublau


======
atesti
What do you want to be done to Thundebird? There are still security updates,
aren't there? If they continue to update Thunderbird, maybe they make many
changes that are controversial and a step backwards?

e.g. here:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110904002532/http://weblogs.moz...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110904002532/http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2011/07/primary_thunderbird.html)

""It may turn out to be very difficult to support all three layouts (classic,
wide, and vertical) without making each of them diverge further from each
other, which is just an extra maintenance burden."

Then I propose dropping one or two of them and making the remaining one or two
work as well as is humanely possible."

------
mike-cardwell
I'm a long time Thunderbird user but recently started using Evolution. I've
tried it a few times in the past but didn't find the interface very appealing.
It seems to have come a long way recently though and is being actively
developed (1).

It worked out of the box with PGP. It worked out of the box with my LDAP based
address book (both read _and_ write unlike Thunderbird). It also seems much
faster to me.

(1) <https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/log/>

------
nullspace
Why not keep using Thunderbird? It's not like the client or the numerous
extensions are suddenly going to stop working.

That said, if you are on Linux, Geary (<http://www.yorba.org/projects/geary/>)
is great open source email client, that's built ground up for conversation
style mail.

------
ryduh
I've been using Postbox, which is some kind of fork of Thunderbird, for a
while now and don't hate it.

~~~
pyre
"I don't hate it" isn't exactly a ringing endorsement.

------
brudgers
GNUemacs.

------
saiko-chriskun
gmail.com

~~~
dgunn
Right? I'm not sure what the allure of desktop email clients is. I could
understand maybe if you found yourself offline a lot but what could you really
accomplish without internet anyway? No new mail is coming in. You could
compose messages but they wouldn't be sent. Just type up your message in text
file and paste it into gmail once your connectivity is restored.

I guess I've just really missed the point of email clients or something cause
people still make them and people still use them.

~~~
jason_slack
Well for me, I am going back to POP, actually. This is the only real way that
I can be sure my 26+gb of 14 years of e-mail is safe. On my machine + backups.

You might say that is a lot of mail, an extreme case, but when you help
people, have clients, customers, sell stuff, etc all communication should be
saved in case.

~~~
dgunn
Do you mean safe as in from corruption/deletion? Or safe from prying eyes?

If I had something digital that I really couldn't afford to lose, the first
place I would turn is to Google. Same goes for security. They may have their
AI bots peruse through my stuff so they can advertise to me but overall I
would think data is probably safer in their hands than my own.

I know that's just my opinion. But they don't have a long record of losing
data/being hacked.

